# Bruniella Borealis ooth



## loktok (Sep 15, 2005)

In what condition do i have to keep Bruniella Borealis ooth, and how long it takes to hatch


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 15, 2005)

You can keep the Brunneria ootheca at 85F/70% and mist the ooth once a week. My last B. Borealis ootheca took about 4 months to hatch. Good luck!


----------

